
Ronald Sullivan Fired for Being Harvey Weinstein's Lawyer - mooseburger
https://reason.com/2019/05/12/ronald-sullivan-harvard-fired-student-mob/
======
who-knows95
what a bad precedent to set, if you ever have to defend a accused criminal,
does that make you a criminal.

